# G-Sync - Full HD- WQHD - Hz



## Oachkatze (8. März 2016)

Hallo 

Ich stöbere gerade so im internet rum und bin gerade auf ein paar monitore gestoßen  

Meine fragen (kurz und knackig) : 

**Zahlt sich G-Sync aus bei einen 27" monitor oder kleiner --- oder allgemein?
***ASUS VX24AH - 1440p IPS wäre das ein Guter WQHD ?
**** Kann man einen G-Snyc und einen Full HD Monitor prallel laufen lassen?
*****140hz monitor besser wie G-Sync ?
******Könnt ihr mir preilslich einen guten 27" monitor empfehlen ?


danke in voraus 

Gruss Simon


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (8. März 2016)

1) Die Größe des Monitors hat keinen Effekt darauf ob sich G-Sync lohnt oder nicht.
2) Von dem hab ich noch nichts gehört, die Standardempfehlung für WQHD Monitore ist der Dell U2515H.
3) Sollte klappen.
4) Es gibt da kein besser oder schlechter. Es kommt auf die jeweilige Anwendungssituation an was besser für einen ist. Allerdings schließen sich 120/144Hz oder mehr und G-Sync nicht aus, im Gegenteil: die meisten G-Sync Monitore haben 120Hz oder mehr. Nur UHD Monitore haben nur 60Hz.
5) Um dir irgendwas zu empfehlen wäre dein Budget und dein Anwendungsgebiet interessant


----------



## Oachkatze (8. März 2016)

Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> 1) Die Größe des Monitors hat keinen Effekt darauf ob sich G-Sync lohnt oder nicht.
> 2) Von dem hab ich noch nichts gehört, die Standardempfehlung für WQHD Monitore ist der Dell U2515H.
> 3) Sollte klappen.
> 4) Es gibt da kein besser oder schlechter. Es kommt auf die jeweilige Anwendungssituation an was besser für einen ist. Allerdings schließen sich 120/144Hz oder mehr und G-Sync nicht aus, im Gegenteil: die meisten G-Sync Monitore haben 120Hz oder mehr. Nur UHD Monitore haben nur 60Hz.
> 5) Um dir irgendwas zu empfehlen wäre dein Budget und dein Anwendungsgebiet interessant




1) Abe sieht man den unterschied so extrem bei G-Sync das 100-200 euro ersichtbar sind? 
2) oke wird warscheinlich auch per wandhalterung befestbar sein 
3) danke
4) Die anwendung liegt größtenteils beim zocken -> ja aber es gibt ja auch WQHD oder FULL HD mit 144 hz so ist es ja nicht . Eben ist für G-Sync das Preis/Leistungs verhältniss oke ?
5) so um die 500 euro -600 euro ca. eben Gaming größtenteils und Programieren ab und zu 

Gruss


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (8. März 2016)

G-Sync eliminiert Tearing und es fühlt sich bei 40-50 fps flüssiger an (und man merkt Framedrops glaube ich nicht so stark). Ob das jetzt ein unverzichtbares Killerfeature ist kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. Aber es wird auch stark subjektiv sein ob es sich der Aufpreis lohnt oder nicht.
Ich würde prinzipiell erstmal von G-Sync abraten, da es eine NVIDIA Technologie ist und somit auch nur auf NVIDIA Grafikkarten funktioniert. Auf der anderen seite gibt es viele Berichte wo die Nutzer sagen das sie nie wieder drauf verzichten wollen.
Abschließend würde ich dazu sagen: wenn es dich nicht stört quasi an NVIDIA gebunden zu sein (durch den Monitor) kannst du ruhig einen G-Sync Monitor nehmen. Natürlich ist der Monitor auch mit einer AMD-Karte nutzbar, allerdings müsstest du dann auf G-Sync verzichten.

Zu der Auflösung: da genug Budget vorhanden ist, und deine Grafikkarte ja auch recht potent ist, würde ich einen WQHD Monitor nehmen.

WQHD, 144Hz, G-Sync:
Dell S2716DG, 27" (210-AGUI) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

WQHD, 144Hz, IPS:
ASUS MG279Q, 27" (90LM0103-B01170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

WQHD, 144Hz, TN:
ASUS MG278Q, 27" (90LM01S0-B01170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

WQHD, 144Hz:
BenQ XL2730Z, 27" (9H.LDCLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die letzten 3 genannten Monitore haben FreeSync, das macht im Prinzip das selbe wie G-Sync, ist aber (ursprünglich von AMD entwickelt) in den VESA Spezifikationen für DP1.2a enthalten, somit kann es sein das es zukünftig auch von NVIDIA unterstützt wird. (Im Moment nur mit AMD Karten nutzbar)


----------



## Oachkatze (8. März 2016)

Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> G-Sync eliminiert Tearing und es fühlt sich bei 40-50 fps flüssiger an (und man merkt Framedrops glaube ich nicht so stark). Ob das jetzt ein unverzichtbares Killerfeature ist kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. Aber es wird auch stark subjektiv sein ob es sich der Aufpreis lohnt oder nicht.
> Ich würde prinzipiell erstmal von G-Sync abraten, da es eine NVIDIA Technologie ist und somit auch nur auf NVIDIA Grafikkarten funktioniert. Auf der anderen seite gibt es viele Berichte wo die Nutzer sagen das sie nie wieder drauf verzichten wollen.
> Abschließend würde ich dazu sagen: wenn es dich nicht stört quasi an NVIDIA gebunden zu sein (durch den Monitor) kannst du ruhig einen G-Sync Monitor nehmen. Natürlich ist der Monitor auch mit einer AMD-Karte nutzbar, allerdings müsstest du dann auf G-Sync verzichten.
> 
> ...




1000 Dank für die Schöne beschreibung  
Naja ich bin einer Ich habe einmal Nvidia und werde auch immer bei Nvidia bleiben bin nicht so der AMD Fan -> aus gamer sicht. 
Mhh ja eben das ist jetzt eben die frage ob G-Sync das geld wert ist ?! ich habe leider keine möglichkeit dies irgendwo zu Testen. Es sind doch 100-200 Aufpreis was man hat bei G-Sync.

Ja hätte ich mir auch gedacht das ein WQHD passend ist 
Ich würde dann für den ersten gehen der schaut auch schön vom Rand her aus  gefällt mir gut


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (8. März 2016)

Der Dell ist auf jeden Fall ein sehr guter Monitor, und dafür das er G-Sync hat auch relativ günstig.

Der MG279Q wird eine bessere Bildqualität haben als der Dell, da er ein IPS-Panel hat. Auf der anderen Seite hat er wahrscheinlich auch die typischen IPS-Probleme, wie zB Backlight Bleeding.
Der MG278Q hat diese Probleme nicht, da TN-Panel (so wie der Dell auch hat). Allerdings soll die Bildqualität im Vergleich nicht so pralle sein, da wäre der XL2730Z überlegen.

Ich würde sagen:
wenn G-Sync der Dell.
kein G-Sync: 
entweder MG279Q und Panel-Lotterie spielen 
oder XL2730Z. Bei dem XL2730Z musst du (wahrscheinlich) keine Panel-Lotterie spielen, dafür sind die Farben etwas schlechter (und Blickwinkelabhängig).


----------



## Oachkatze (8. März 2016)

Ach ne dann nehm ich den dell  erste mal das ich einen DELL monitor nehme aber der name ist ja weit verbreitet  

Aber als 2 monitor kann ich normal nen full hd verwenden hast du gesagt oder ? Da streit g-Snyc nicht rum ?

Gruss  und danke für die nette beschreibung im Monitor bereich kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus  aber da hast du mir das schön erklärt


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (8. März 2016)

Ja das funktioniert


----------



## darkslide (8. März 2016)

Wenn du den Dell noch nicht bestellt hast und 70€ mehr ausgeben kannst, dann nimm den Asus PG278G. Der Dell ist ein wirklich toller Monitor, jedoch muss man Software-Seitig zu sehr nach kalibrieren um auf einen akzeptablen Gammawert zu kommen. Das führt wiederum zu mehr "Color-Banding".
Hatte beide Monitore hier und der Aufpreis war es mir wert. Wenn dir ein korrekter Gamma-Wert nicht wichtig ist,  dann vergiss alles und nimm den Dell.


----------



## Oachkatze (8. März 2016)

doch doch ich will mich nur mal informieren.
Der monitor würde nächstes monat dann bestellt werden  

Also mir gehts nur darum das ich die 980 ti schön nutzen kann und kein Augengeschwür beim zocken habe (was ich beim full hd jetzt auch nicht habe)  aber ich such halt was wo es preisleistung halt wirklich stimmt  

danke Dark für die info


----------



## darkslide (8. März 2016)

Habe mir auch den PG279Q mit IPS-Panel bei einem Freund angesehen und muss sagen, dass bis auf die Blickwinkelstabilität und noch weniger Color-Banding nicht so ein großer Unterschied vorhanden war und meiner Meinung nach keine 200€ Aufpreis rechtfertigen. Wenn G-Sync 144Hz WQHD, dann ist der Asus PG278Q immer noch die beste Wahl in meinen Augen. Wenn man mehr will, dann sollte man eher noch ein gutes Jahr warten. 

Beim Dell ist selbst nach hardwareseitiger Kalibrierung immer noch ein starker Grauschleier über dem Bild, das Ganze kann man mit einem Farbprofil Software-Seitig in den Griff bekommen. Das Farbprofil funktioniert in Spielen jedoch nur Teilweise und man merkt schon verstärktes unschönes Banding. Profil an und aus ist da ein Tag/Nacht wechsel. Beim Asus merkt man mit Farbprofil wirklich nur noch eine ganz minimale Veränderung und kein verstärktes Banding.

Gruß
Dark


----------



## Oachkatze (8. März 2016)

Oke das ist blöd wenn der der Dell einen Graustich hat. aber wäre es nicht besser wenn man ein Richtiges Schwarz haben will einen Glänzenden Bildschierm zu nehmen ? 

Am liebsten wär mir sowieso : Anstecken und los legen  also nicht lang kalibrieren und so  

Gruss Simon


----------



## darkslide (9. März 2016)

An sich schon aber ich finde komplett glänzend einfach störend, selbst in dunklen Umgebungen. Heut zu Tage leuchtet ja meistens alles (PC, Maus, Keyboard). 

Die Beschichtung von Asus finde ich da schon gut. Irgendwann haben wir auch richtiges schwarz, wenn es die richtigen OLED-Produkte oder vielleicht sogar noch was besseres gibt.


----------



## Freakz2401 (9. März 2016)

Oachkatze schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich stöbere gerade so im internet rum und bin gerade auf ein paar monitore gestoßen
> 
> ...




Schau Dir Gsync in Aktion an:

G-Sync Vs V-Sync Vs No-Sync | Stutter Test - YouTube

Ich möchte nicht mehr ohne spielen.
Ja man kann einen Monitor mit Gsync und einen Monitor ohne Gsync nebeneinander betreiben.
Größe des Monitors ist irrelevant bei Gsync.
Genausowenig möchte ich auf 144hz verzichten.
Habe einen 60hz Dell u2312hm und einen 144hz Asus pg279q nebeneinander stehen. Im Dekstop Betrieb ist das Bild viel ruhiger beim Asus. Wenn ich auf dem Dell den Mauszeiger bewege, ruckelt der total. Vorher hab ich das nicht so wahrgenommen aber jetzt, als ich den Mauszeiger beim 144hz Monitor gesehen habe fällt das krass auf.

Es ist wie immer, kennst du nichts besseres, stört dich vieles nicht.
100PS reichen, aber einmal 300PS und 100PS kommen dir einfach extrem langsam vor, obwohl du es vorher nicht so empfunden hast.


----------



## Nachty (10. März 2016)

G-Sync nie mehr ohne einfach Klasse


----------



## Oachkatze (10. März 2016)

Joa ich werde den von dark nehmen ich glaub da fahr ich auf der richtigen schiene  danke für die hilfe


----------



## Oachkatze (11. März 2016)

Du noch eine frage  

wenn ich g-sync habe muss ich dann bei den games immer V-sync auschalten oder wie läuft das genau mit den Atkivieren ?!


----------



## JoM79 (11. März 2016)

Gsync einschalten und Vsync nach Bedarf.


----------



## Oachkatze (11. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Gsync einschalten und Vsync nach Bedarf.



oke, also Gsync läuft nicht automatisch bei jeden spiel oder ?! oder ist das nicht spielabhängig - sorry bin in den bereich blutiger anfänger

oke ja vsync wird halt warschinlich nicht mehr so gebraucht oder ?


----------



## JoM79 (11. März 2016)

Gsync sollte normalerweise bei jedem Spiel laufen, aber deine fps werden dadurch nicht begrenzt.
Dh, wenn du zuviel fps hast, dann hast du wieder tearing, weil du aus dem Gsync Bereich kommst.
Deswegen kannst du Vsync dazu aktivieren, damit deine fps gekappt werden.


----------



## Oachkatze (11. März 2016)

und Gsync aktivier ich in Grafikarten treiber oder ?


----------



## JoM79 (11. März 2016)

Normalerweise wird dein Gsync Monitor gleich erkannt und Gsync automatisch aktviert.
Aber ansonsten in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung.


----------



## Oachkatze (11. März 2016)

Oke super danke hast mir schon weiter geholfen


----------



## Oachkatze (11. März 2016)

Aber ein stört mich ein wenig  bei den Asus monitor das bei amazon sehr schlechte bewertungen gibt :O hängt das jetzt mit den lagerstand von amazon zusammen oder ist das allgemein eine glücksache welchen monitor man bei asus bekommt. Deffekt oder nicht Deffekt


----------



## JoM79 (11. März 2016)

Welchen meinst du?


----------



## Oachkatze (11. März 2016)

Den was darki gepostet hat Asus PG278Q


----------



## JoM79 (11. März 2016)

Hat teilweise Probleme mit Pixelinversion, aber ansonsten ein guter Monitor.


----------



## Oachkatze (11. März 2016)

Ist das nur bei amazon der lagerstand oder ein allgemeines problem ? 

Sicher 50:50 ob er läuft oder nicht


----------



## JoM79 (11. März 2016)

Ist allgemein so, das liegt am Panel.


----------



## Oachkatze (12. März 2016)

Was ist normale lebensdauer von so einen monitor ich will sicher nicht jedes 1 jahr nen neuen kaufen


----------



## JoM79 (12. März 2016)

Normalerweise mehrere Jahre.


----------



## darkslide (12. März 2016)

Bei einem G-Sync Monitor ist V-Sync im Treiber automatisch aktiviert. Das würde ich auch so lassen. In den In-Game-Einstellungen würde ich es dann aus machen. Wenn du ein spiel hast wo du über 144 FPS kommst, versuche die Frames zu begrenzen. 
Dies geht bei neueren Spielen meistens schon über die In-Game-Settings. Alternativ geht meistens auch eine User-Config für das entsprechende Spiel. 

Ich habe G-Sync nur für den Vollbild-Modus an und dort funktioniert es meiner Meinung nach am Besten. Also immer darauf achten ob du wirklich im Vollbild-Modus bist oder im Rahmenlosen-Fenster-Modus.
Wenn du dir gar nicht sicher bist ob G-Sync aktiv ist, dann kannst du im Nvidia-Control-Panel auch eine G-Sync-Anzeige (Overlay) aktivieren und es damit überprüfen. 

Mein Panel scheint sehr gut zu sein und ich habe auch keinen einzigen Pixelfehler.
Wenn du eins von den Fehlerbehafteten erwischt, dann kannst du den Monitor immer noch tauschen. 
Beim PG279Q hast du da aber noch mehr Probleme denk ich.

Der PG278Q ist auf jeden Fall eine ausgezeichnete Wahl für einen High-End Gaming Monitor.

Gruß
dark


----------



## Oachkatze (14. März 2016)

darkslide schrieb:


> Bei einem G-Sync Monitor ist V-Sync im Treiber automatisch aktiviert. Das würde ich auch so lassen. In den In-Game-Einstellungen würde ich es dann aus machen. Wenn du ein spiel hast wo du über 144 FPS kommst, versuche die Frames zu begrenzen.
> Dies geht bei neueren Spielen meistens schon über die In-Game-Settings. Alternativ geht meistens auch eine User-Config für das entsprechende Spiel.
> 
> Ich habe G-Sync nur für den Vollbild-Modus an und dort funktioniert es meiner Meinung nach am Besten. Also immer darauf achten ob du wirklich im Vollbild-Modus bist oder im Rahmenlosen-Fenster-Modus.
> ...



Oke also ist V-Sync bei den Monitor genau so inti. oder wie kann ich das verstehen ? 
Hängt das G-sync vom spiel her ab oder ist das bei jeden Spiel aktiv (zb Black deser, GTA, ect.)

Oke ich verstehe aber es würde genau so gehen wenn ich es im Rahmenlosen fenster betreibe oder ?

Wie lang hast du dein Monitor schon 

Hahaha so viele fragen  sorry
Aber danke für die antwort schon mal

Gruss
Simon


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (14. März 2016)

G-Sync ist immer aktiv, aber das Spiel muss in Fullscreen laufen. Borderless Window geht nicht.


----------



## Oachkatze (14. März 2016)

oke danke


----------



## JoM79 (14. März 2016)

Warum soll denn Borderless Window nicht gehen, das würde ich jetzt gerne mal wissen.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (14. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum soll denn Borderless Window nicht gehen, das würde ich jetzt gerne mal wissen.


Ah, ok das wurde nachgepatcht. Dann funktioniert G-Sync jetzt quasi immer…


----------



## JoM79 (14. März 2016)

Richtig, aber schon lange.


----------



## Oachkatze (14. März 2016)

oke alles klar also werde ich mal dies schöne gerät mal bestellen


----------



## Oachkatze (21. März 2016)

Hey Jungs 

Ich hab mich nochmals ein wenig rumgestöbert und komm einfach nicht weiter ich kann mich Zwischen den Dell S2716DG, 27" oder Asus ROG PG278Q  nicht entscheiden  oder soll ich mir gleich einen 4 K monitor holen  ich weiß es nicht könnt ihr mir vilt ein wenig die Vorteile und nachteile der Bildschierme nenen weil sie habe ja das gleiche Panel irgendwas muss ja unterschiedlich sein  . 

Oder einen Guten 4 k monitor noch vilt was auch in der preisklasse liegt es ist echt schwierig bei den Monitoren die gibt es wie sand am meer


----------



## Oachkatze (23. März 2016)

Acer Predator XB271HU vs Asus ROG PG278Q  für welchen würden ihr euch entscheiden ?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (23. März 2016)

Der Acer hat ein IPS Panel, also hättest du wahrscheinlich wieder die Panel Lotterie. Aber wenn du einen passenden gefunden hast, sollten die Farben besser sein als beim Asus.


----------



## Oachkatze (23. März 2016)

Mhhh ja eben ich bin da sehr hin und her gerissen. Wie ist das eigendlich kann das panel auch nach zb 1 jahr langsam schlechter weren ?


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (4. Mai 2016)

Ich würde ebenfalls den Acer wählen, wahrscheinlich sehen die Farben für dich besser aus. Am besten wäre es wenn du sie irgendwie ausprobieren könntest.


----------



## Oachkatze (18. Mai 2016)

Halihalo ich habe noch eine frage  mein freund will auch gerne einen neuen Monitor haben. 

So seine anforderung WQHD und was echt gut fürs gamen ist ca um die 500-600 euro. -je billiger desto besser aber quali muss sein, er spielt meiste zeit auf 60 fps (braucht ja nicht mehr für gta und co  ) was könnt ihr mir das so empfehlen also er hat eine GTX 980 ti auch  27" wäre am besten


----------

